# Recording "To Be Announced"



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

My Tivo currently thinks its recording a programme called "To Be Announced" on BBC4. Of course BBC 4 isn't currently on air and the recording is of the Virgin TV holding screen.

I don't know how it got into the todo list but it set for 16:00 for 4 hours. In the details screen it says it started at 15:00 an has currently been recording for 2hr 51min

Update - Its now finished recording after 3 hours (says partial). It used almost 2GB of disk space recording a static screen!


----------



## Cableguy1927 (Oct 12, 2010)

Was it in your suggestions folder?


----------



## yerksha puddin (Nov 25, 2003)

Cableguy1927 said:


> Was it in your suggestions folder?


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

kmusgrave said:


> My Tivo currently thinks its recording a programme called "To Be Announced" on BBC4. Of course BBC 4 isn't currently on air and the recording is of the Virgin TV holding screen.
> 
> I don't know how it got into the todo list but it set for 16:00 for 4 hours. In the details screen it says it started at 15:00 an has currently been recording for 2hr 51min
> 
> Update - Its now finished recording after 3 hours (says partial). It used almost 2GB of disk space recording a static screen!


Very strange!


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

Cableguy1927 said:


> Was it in your suggestions folder?


No it was a regular recording - as if I'd booked it myself. Don't know how I could of done though.


----------

